# Taylormade RAC OS II - How do they compare to modern clubs?



## tallpaul (Jan 6, 2012)

I currently use a set of Taylormade RAC OS II's from 6 - PW (I use TM Burner hydrids for 5 & 3).

They are now around 7 years old and have seen plenty of golf, but it is only the last year that I have taken the game seriously. I recently joined a club and my first handicap is 24.0, I hope to reduce it to <20 this year.

I was fitted for the clubs when I first bought them (+1" and 2Â° up). I consider them to be too upright for me now; this combined with their age is making me begin to think about changing them.

What I am unsure of is whether to replace them with another set of game improvers or go for something more akin to a players club, such as the Mizuno MP-59.

I appreciate that the only way to buy clubs is by trying them and having them properly fitted. But I don't want a like for like replacement only to find my game has improved beyond them in 12-18 months (I wish!).

Would the advances in club technology make current game improvers so significantly different from my RAC's, that I could gain real short-term benefit and find them suitable all the way to a good mid-handicap? Or, would it be prudent to invest in something like the MP-59 that may impact may game in the short-term but have longer term benefits?


----------



## PaulOHagan (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi Paul 

One of the big improvements in iron technology is that a number of brands have produced added forgiveness in smaller heads. These sets give you a good middle ground between all out improver clubs and compact players models. I have included a list of some of these below. If you can get fitted they should offer plenty of forgiveness but will still work well as your game improves...

http://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/equipment/reviews/irons/128681/1/mizuno-jpx-800-pro-irons-review.html
http://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/equipment/reviews/irons/129079/1/taylormade-r11-irons-review.html
http://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/equipment/reviews/irons/129022/1/callaway-razr-x-irons-review.html


----------



## tallpaul (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. I had certainly considered all the clubs you've listed but perhaps thought of them as like for like with my RAC irons (although was unsure if this was the case).

I need to get myself down to a fitting centre and try some out


----------



## Mr_T (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't know much about the mizzys and r11s but would say if you're looking for something inbetween the razr x are a fair shout, it all depends on how good you're ball striking is really, but as you said, just go and try loads until you find the ones you like best


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi Paul,

I am still using my 6 year old TM RAC LT II 3 - PW that the demo day tour van fitted me for. I think they still compare well to modern day irons. I have hit mates clubs including Ping i15, Titleist AP2, Mizzy MP57 and would not say they either feel or go better than my trusty old LT II's. 

I am only looking at changing them now as they need to be re-shafted and by hte time I have replaced the Rifle shafts and the Multi-compound grips I am better off selling on Fleebay and getting a new set.


----------



## tallpaul (Jan 9, 2012)

Well, I had a quick try of the three clubs that Paul O'Hagan recommended. I took a 6i of each on to the range and here are my thoughts:

R11 - These felt most like my existing clubs. Similar distance and flight. Apart from the obvious difference in lie, it could have been the same club.

RAZR X - Ugly looking things at address, shorter distance than my 6i but very consistent.

JPX800 Pro - The club most rewarding of a good strike but you really felt off-centre ones.

The shop were happy to arrange a free fitting of both the TM's and the Mizuno's with no obligation to buy.


----------



## Val (Jan 9, 2012)

Remember the JPX pro is a forged club so good strikes will feel really good.


----------

